# Need Help identifying a bottle...



## garyv (Dec 26, 2011)

Hi all.  Great forum you have here!

 I need some help identifying a bottle.  I found this one out in the woods of Northern Illinois near a dairy farm...

















 It appears to have a large "X" on one side, a "2" on the other side, and then a square in the middle, with what may be an "N" inside of it.  Any clues? - It was burried in the dirt.


----------



## carobran (Dec 27, 2011)

It dates from the 1950s-60s most likely.I was gonna say perfume but the mouth looks to wide for that.Poison maybe?..It has very little value.Sorry im not of much help but theres not much to tell about it.[]


----------



## surfaceone (Dec 27, 2011)

Hello Gary,

 Welcome to the Blue Pages, and thanks for bringing this little shimmery bottle.

 I'm not going to be much help either, but believe that the bottle was made at the Obear-Nestor Glass plant:

 "N in an oblong (or vertical rectangle)............Obear-Nestor Glass Company, East St. Louis, IL (1894-c.1980). This mark was presumably used concurrently with "N in a circle" and "N in an oval", on handblown ware up to about 1915. After 1915, on machine-made ware, the "N in a square" was instituted as their standard mark.
 N in a square..........Obear-Nester Glass Company, East St. Louis, IL (1894-c.1980). Mark reportedly was used from approximately 1915 to l980." From: http://www.myinsulators.com/glass-factories/bottlemarks3.html

 I'm going to disagree with carobran, and say not a poison. Perhaps a cologne or some sort of scent though. Age wise I'd guess post WWII. The shimmery embossing was, I believe, designed to catch the eye, and cause the perspective buyer to say, "O-o-o-o, shimmer me timbers! I'll have that, please." [8D]


----------



## toddrandolph (Dec 27, 2011)

Looks a lot like the common Dr. Ellis Waveset (if I remember the embossing correctly) hair bottles that are found in 50s dumps. The shape and wave pattern suggests it might be a competitor/imitation. I've never seen this one, so it must not have been too successful, if that is what it is.


----------



## surfaceone (Dec 27, 2011)

Hello Todd,

 I believe the Wavesets were more of a "crackle glass" pattern, though that may just have been the models that I have seen...


----------



## garyv (Dec 27, 2011)

Wow! - You all are awesome.  Thanks for the insight.  I'll definitely be back.


----------



## beendiggin (Dec 27, 2011)

I was going to say a wave set (hair) bottle too.


----------



## cowseatmaize (Dec 27, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  beendiggin
> 
> I was going to say a wave set (hair) bottle too.


I have no idea what that is but I was thinking a hair product. The wide mouth through me as well. After reading some it makes sense for a wave set




 The bottle design and all fit's.
 Surf, did you mean the wavy effect pic or was in a coincidence? Of coarse you meant it.


----------



## toddrandolph (Dec 28, 2011)

yeah, you're right, surface one, it's a crackle glass pattern, but the form looks correct. The Dr. Ellis bottles are one of those that usually get left at the dump unless I didn't find anything else or I'm very close to the truck....I always like to have a few for the .50 and $1 yard sale table.


----------



## madman (Dec 28, 2011)

DEF HAIR PRODUCT BOTTLE IVE DUG THEM ALONG WITH ELLIS BOTTLES.


----------



## garyv (Dec 29, 2011)

Thanks for the insight on this bottle. This forum is awesome.  I can't keep myself from coming back here and reading the stories of the different digs and finds. 

 Thanks to this forum I'm now in the process of researching and digging up old maps of my local area. I'm finding out that I'm right on one of the first white settlements in Northern Illinois. And the forest preserve which is right across the street from my neighborhood was once a busy little village.  It's also right on the river, so I'm hoping to do some exploring along the banks soon.  I'm keeping my fingers crossed, because for as long as I've lived here, that forest preserve has been a very quiet place - very few visitors. 

 We're supposed to have a cold front come through this evening, so I may not be exploring until spring, but I'll definitely be exploring it on several maps / satellite images until it warms up again.


----------



## surfaceone (Dec 29, 2011)

> This forum is awesome.  I can't keep myself from coming back here and reading the stories of the different digs and finds.


 
 Hey Gary,

 Very glad you like it, and hope you pick up some good ideas.

 A nagging question for me; does a standard size comb, or pocket comb fit into the bottle?

 Meanwhile, I'm not trying to put the arm on you, but have you considered a donation to the forum? I'm reminded of the words at the top of the blue page; "If you are just visiting and found the information you were looking for please contribute to the running costs by making a donation."

 T'would be a nice thank you to our generous host, Roger.

 Happy New Year


----------



## garyv (Dec 29, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  surfaceone
> 
> Hey Gary,
> 
> ...


 
 Thanks surfaceone. It is nice to see a forum without nagging advertisements (although I wouldn't object to them). So yes I'll definitely keep a donation fund coming, as long as my funds will allow.

 Also - the bottle's opening looks like it's about an inch & 1/2 or two wide, and the bottle is maybe 6-7 inches high. So possibly a pocket comb could fit in there. - However, I'm now less interested in this particular find, and more interested in finding others.  I will keep this bottle though as a reminder of how I found this forum.


----------



## surfaceone (Dec 29, 2011)

> So yes I'll definitely keep a donation fund coming, as long as my funds will allow.


 
 Bravo Gary,

 Very generous of you, sir. Every bit helps to maintain our beloved Blue Pages.



> So possibly a pocket comb could fit in there.


 
 I'm officially changing my answer to hair bottle. [8D]



> However, I'm now less interested in this particular find, and more interested in finding others.


 
 Uh, oh... It often happens like this. It can become a very compelling avocation. Read back in the Digging and Finding Department and I'm sure you'll learn a lot. We're blessed to have many talented and prolific diggers and finders, who are generous with their methodology and venues to pursue.


----------

